
Seagage Employees Tax Forms Exposed in Another Payroll Phishing Attack - manyxcxi
http://arstechnica.com/security/2016/03/seagate-employees-w-2-forms-exposed-in-another-payroll-phish
======
manyxcxi
At what point are people going to stop and think, "why does my CEO, who's
never asked for anything like this before need all the W2 info for past and
present employees?"

It's now making headlines and becoming a known enough occurrence that I think
people should start being terminated if they didn't at least try to verify the
request by calling the person asking for this to be done and having them
affirm the request.

